# wer hat von fully auf hardtail gewechselt?



## mauntenbeiker (12. Oktober 2004)

diese frage richtet sich ausschließlich an biker und bikerinnen die nur *ein* mtb besitzen und in letzter zeit vom fully zurück aufs hardtail gewechselt haben!
was war der ausschlaggebende punkt für den wechsel?
welches bike hattet ihr voher und welches fahrt ihr jetzt?
habt ihr den "rückschritt" jemals bereut?

vorab danke für eure antworten

- mauntenbeiker -
      
(...der sich nicht entscheiden kann, was er nächstes jahr fahren soll...)


----------



## DigitalDuck (12. Oktober 2004)

ich hab von Fully auf HT gewechselt der grund war das, dass fully ein baumarktbomber war.......und mir unternhintern zerfallen ist...........
und das ht ist viel leichter

p.s. vorher: "R*******i" (der name ist mir peinlich)  Fully
und jetzt Diamant "Six-pack" HT

natürlich habe ich es nicht bereut........und mir passt die geometrie beim meinem jetztigen bike besser(viel gestreckter)..........das fully hab ich zwar noch aber der rostet vor sich hin.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (12. Oktober 2004)

Tach!

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit von einem Cannondale Super-V (das ich immer noch besitze, aber nicht mehr fahre) auf ein Hardtail gewechselt. Der Grund war jedoch eigentlich nur, dass das Super-V nach 8 Jahren an vielen Stellen hätte renoviert werden müssen (Laufräder, Dämpfer, keine Scheibenbremsen,...). Vom Gewicht her war das schon sehr in Ordnung. Mit der passenden Dämpferabstimmung war auch Wippen kein Thema.
Da ich jedoch sehr viel Touren in unseren Mittelgebirgen fahre (year-round bei jedem Wetter) und gelegentlich Rennen fahre, schien mir ein leichtes Hardtail mit bombensicheren Komponenten schlauer (vor allem für den Winter, denn jedes Schwingenlager leidet unter Salz und Dreck). Das Resultat ist ein leichtes No-Trouble Hardtail (Rohloff/Fatty/...), das ich sehr gerne und viel fahre.

An schönen Tagen und vor allem in den Alpen sehne ich mich trotzdem immer wieder nach einem ordentlichen vollgefederten Rad. Trotzdem tut mir z.B. ein Epic oder ein Turner oder ein anderer Vielgelenker (noch dazu mit Kettenschaltung) im Winter richtig leid. Das Ding WIRD leiden (auch wenn mein Super-V nie Lagerprobleme hatte!!!). Für Vielfahrer ist ein ungefedertes Rad mit möglichst wenig Technik, die kaputt gehen kann, mit Sicherheit das schlaueste.

Fazit: Mein Punkt ist eigentlich nur finanzieller Natur. Ein vollgefedertes Rad HAT eine Menge Vorteile gegenüber Hardtails. Vor allem, seit es Maschinen wie das Epic oder Monster wie das Prophet gibt, mit Pedalplattform und allem PiPaPo. Wie gesagt, für Schlamm, Schnee und salzige Strassen wäre es mir zu Schade, aber im Sommer (träum)... könnte ich schon mal die Karte durchziehen ;-)

Happy trails,

Dan


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (12. Oktober 2004)

ich hatte vorher en rockhopper fully was auf freeride ausgelegt war.
aber ich bin auf ht gewechselt, weil ich momentan en paar tricks am üben bin.
wenn ich genug drauf habe werd ich aber wieder aufs fully wechseln und die tricks aufm bigbike anbringen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Oktober 2004)

gut, ich hatte letzte woche das vergnügen das bees-testbike bei uns im laden ca. 4 Stunden quälen zu dürfen.

ein Rockhopper HT Rahmen mit Bees Naben, Bees Disks, Bees Felgen usw.

Sehr fettes Rad, top Teile, hat mir alles sehr gefallen, (besonders die Disks) nur dass ich danach bald impotent war.

Springen war unmöglich, das geliebte hacken und pedalieren über wurzeln gänzlich unmöglich, nur auf der straße war ich schneller als mit meinem I-Drive. Das Ende der Geschichte.

Die Bees Scheibenbremsen und Naben sind voll zu empfehlen, aber Hardtail fahr ich nimmer mehr 

Gruß, ein verwöhnter lahmarschiger Fully-Fahrer.


----------



## atua (17. Oktober 2004)

hab nachdem mir mein erstes MB (ein HT) zu klein geworden ist im wald ein baumarktbomberfully gefunden... als mir dieses nach kürstester zeit unterm arsch zerbrochen ist, hab ich mir mein jetztiges HT zugelegt... da hab ich dann erst gemerkt, wie toll mountainbiken eigentlich ist....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Oktober 2004)

atua schrieb:
			
		

> hab nachdem mir mein erstes MB (ein HT) zu klein geworden ist im wald ein baumarktbomberfully gefunden... als mir dieses nach kürstester zeit unterm arsch zerbrochen ist, hab ich mir mein jetztiges HT zugelegt... da hab ich dann erst gemerkt, wie toll mountainbiken eigentlich ist....



jetzt teste ein richtiges fully und merke dass mountainbiken so unter umständen noch geiler ist.


----------



## Schmirgel (17. Oktober 2004)

>>im wald ein baumarktbomberfully gefunden...

Ich bin ein Freund guter Storys. In diesem Fall hätte ich doch gerne die, wie heißt es im Spiegel leicht abgewandelt, "Geschichte hinter der Meldung"...


----------



## Thunderbird (17. Oktober 2004)

Bin von einem 12,5 Kg 2000er Focus Thunder XC-Fully (siehe Benutzerbild) 
auf ein anfänglich 10,5 Kg schweres KTM Team Race umgestiegen, weil mein
Fully für mich ausgereizt war und ich das Gefühl hatte, es hält mich in Rennen zurück.

*Ergebnis:* 5x öfter auf dem Treppchen gestanden, als im Vorjahr.   
Das kann natürlich auch zum Teil am Training gelegen haben.   

Es gibt hier im Schwarzwald eigentlich nur 2-3 XC Strecken, bei denen ein
leichtes Fully von Vorteil wäre. Bei den Marathons ist das sowieso unnötig
und bei Uphills, meiner Lieblingsdisziplin, sogar ein handfestes Hindernis.

Ich habe mir _nach_ dem Wechsel vom Fully auf's Hardtail dann sogar ein 
Starrbike zum Trainieren aufgebaut und habe es bisher nicht bereut.

Thb


----------



## andrasch (18. Oktober 2004)

Hab zwischendurch mal (2001 - 2004) vom Fully aufs Hardtail zurückgewechselt. Gründe: sportlicher XC-Ehrgeiz, Simplifizierungswahn . War auch gut so, habe 2 AlpenXX gemacht und paar Marathons. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir dann ein Rennrad zugelegt für schnell & lange und fuhr außerdem mit dem MTB lieber zunehmend rauheres Gelände, da kam das HT an seine Grenzen. Jetzt fahre ich wieder mit 12/12 cm und freu mich...


----------



## der alte ron (19. Oktober 2004)

Habs dieses jahr wieder mit einem vollgefederten probiert 

 , mag das indirekte gefühl beim fahren aber nicht so gerne . Dann kommt noch der unangenehm höhere schwerpunkt dazu und der -wenn auch minimale - flex im rahmen , der das alles noch verstärkt .
Das argument , ein moto X hat auch federung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen , bin schon eine KTM LC 4 gefahren und das fühlte sich RIHTIG an , auf die federung bezogen . Überhaupt kein vergleich mit einem mtb - ganz andere welt !
Außerdem fahr ich lieber aktiv mit körpereinsatz . Wenn ich dazu zu alt werden sollte , steig vieleicht wieder aufs fully um .
Die vorteile einer vollfederung streite ich gar nicht ab ... ich komm trotzdem besser mit dem HT klar !

Nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2004)

hi,

bei mir ist die entscheidung schon wieder ein paar jahre her. ich gönnte mir ein fully (Kona king kikapu) und tauschte dieses dan wieder gegen ein hartail. seitdem bin ich fully geheilt *gg*

nein, ich finde es einfach direkter und fordernder. man macht viel technischere sachen ist agiler usw. also ich möchte kein fully mehr.

grüße coffee


----------



## fab1o (19. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Habs dieses jahr wieder mit einem vollgefederten probiert
> 
> , mag das indirekte gefühl beim fahren aber nicht so gerne . Dann kommt noch der unangenehm höhere schwerpunkt dazu und der -wenn auch minimale - flex im rahmen , der das alles noch verstärkt .
> Das argument , ein moto X hat auch federung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen , bin schon eine KTM LC 4 gefahren und das fühlte sich RIHTIG an , auf die federung bezogen . Überhaupt kein vergleich mit einem mtb - ganz andere welt !
> ...



@alter ron
schon wieder fertig mit dem schönen tomac????
was hast denn jetzt für ein ht????

hatte in der rennsaison 2000 mal ein specialized stumpjumper fully. war der grösste fehler! wenn ein fully, dann daneben auch das hardtail. auf den meisten strecken komme ich eh mit dem ht besser zurecht.


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2004)

überhaupt keine frage: beides!


----------



## der alte ron (19. Oktober 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> @alter ron
> schon wieder fertig mit dem schönen tomac????
> was hast denn jetzt für ein ht????.


Das tomac war eine zeitweilige geistige verirrung . So ein poserschrott , das bin nicht ich und an sich schon gar nicht meine vorstellung von einem mounty , zu wenig groove , zu viel eisdielenfaktor ! ... und es war ein fully , nun ... ! Herje ich hatte mir da ein bike zusammengeschustert an dem jedes einzelne teil in der bike warscheinlich das prädikat super bekommen hätte ... keine ahnung was mich da geritten hat - im nachhinein find ich's peinlich !
Im winter hol ich mit das ...





und bau mein rennrad zu sisp um ! Basta !

nikolay


----------



## fab1o (19. Oktober 2004)

easy! mach was dir passt. =>das einzig richtige!
meine meinung: das tomac ist geil. finde eher das endorfin "posermässig", da es hier drin ja voll die endorfin-kommerzwelle gibt.

happy trails


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Oktober 2004)

wenn das fully so widerlich ist dann würd ichs nicht verkaufen sondern gleich wegschmeißen, bitte sag mir dann noch auf welchem schrottplatz es liegt, am besten per PN.

Gruß, ein überzeugter Fully-Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (19. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das fully so widerlich ist dann würd ichs nicht verkaufen sondern gleich wegschmeißen, bitte sag mir dann noch auf welchem schrottplatz es liegt, am besten per PN.
> 
> Gruß, ein überzeugter Fully-Fahrer.



Biste wohl zu spät! Das war nämlich das Fully, das der Kollege, wie weiter oben bereits gepostet, im Wald gefunden hatte!  

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## der alte ron (19. Oktober 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> easy! mach was dir passt. =>das einzig richtige!


Mir fällt kein besserer satz ein mir der man die 1000-ste diskussion fully/hardtail  schließen könnte !

@scott rider : Ich war extra auf der eurobike um nach eine neuen rahmen zu suchen !
Dort habe ich das endorfin gefahren und nur daher stammt meine entscheidung - it worx ! Ich hatte sogar überlegt mir einen rahmen anfertigen zu lassen aber wozu dieses bike hat mich einfach überzeugt . Es ist kein kunstwerk aber ein kumpel ! Und ich werd es nicht im race team designe ordern !

nikolay


----------



## fab1o (19. Oktober 2004)

hast du zuviel kohle?
kauf doch ein serienbike, kommt einiges billiger. wenn du schon nach einem kumpel suchst


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2004)

Habe vom Cannondale Super V 1000 auf

Klein Adroit mit Alu Starrgabel gewechselt.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## ArmerStudent (20. Oktober 2004)

Tja, hab auch ne lange Leidensgeschichte hinter mir...

Mein erstes Bike war 1993 ein Centurion Backfire, das nach und nach von mir aufgerüstet wurde, zunächst die RS Mag 21 (wer kennt sie noch ?), Race Face Kurbeln, Magura HS Bremsen, Syncros Parts...
...irgendwann ist mir dann ein Maroc ins Rad gefahren, auf´m Parkplatz mit ca. 60...naja, Rahmen dahin (sein Auto hatte nen Totalschaden, weil ich über seine Kiste gekugelt bin)...
...neuen HT Rahmen gekauft, da die Teile noch okay waren, aufgebaut und viel Spaß mit meinem echtn Custom Bike gehabt...
...und, was passiert ? Ich erliege dem Fully Wahn und kauf mir den Votec M6 Rahmen...natürlich meine Parts dran...ein Jahr gefahren, Discs gekauft, immer gewagtere Sachen gemacht, also...
...neuer Rahmen muß her...Freeride Rahmen...wieder aufgebaut, 1/2 Jahr gefahren...irgendwann aber aus Gründen der Vernunft kein Bock mehr gehabt...
...also komplettes Bike verkauft und mir das Stevens S8 Elite gekauft, gut ausgestattet, Top Bike und genauso puristisch wie ich es brauch ! Gute V-Brakes, keine beschissenen Gelenke, die ich pflegen muss, einfach nur purer Fahrspaß !!

Ich danke meiner Erleuchtung !!!


----------



## checky (20. Oktober 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> überhaupt keine frage: beides!



genau. & da mein Fully das leichtere ist fahre ich es bei Rennen viel öfter & geniesse den Komfort dabei


----------



## Manitou (20. Oktober 2004)

Bin im Winter von nem Hardtail Orbea auf ein Arrow Fully umgestiegen. War aber nichts für mich! Fahre jetzt ein Centurion Backfire 1000 mit Pace Carbon Starrgabel und 2,4er Racing Ralph. 

Seitdem macht MTB wieder Spass  

Es ist einfach herrlich sich aufs Rad zu schwingen, ohne an irgendwelche Dämpferelement denken zu müssen!!!

Manitou


----------



## Mountainbayer (20. Oktober 2004)

ArmerStudent schrieb:
			
		

> RS Mag 21 (wer kennt sie noch ?), Race Face Kurbeln, Magura HS Bremsen, Syncros Parts...




Die gute alte Zeit...    Jetzt zählt scheinbar nur noch technischer Klimbim! Fahren muss man nicht mehr können, weder bergauf noch bergab: man senkt die Gabel ab oder lupft sie auf 160er Federweg, haut Lockout rein oder raus, verstellt während der Fahrt Schwerpunkte und wenn man nebenbei vom Trail abkommt, hat man ja SPV & Co...  :kotz:


----------



## checky (20. Oktober 2004)

Mountainbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Die gute alte Zeit...    Jetzt zählt scheinbar nur noch technischer Klimbim! Fahren muss man nicht mehr können, weder bergauf noch bergab: man senkt die Gabel ab oder lupft sie auf 160er Federweg, haut Lockout rein oder raus, verstellt während der Fahrt Schwerpunkte und wenn man nebenbei vom Trail abkommt, hat man ja SPV & Co...  :kotz:



und die Leute die noch richtig fahren gelernt haben (ich habe erst ewig Starr & dann mit ner Quadra 10 angefangen) sind selbst ohne dem technischen Schnickschnack auf technischen Passagen dennoch deutlich schneller unterwegs. 
Apropo: fahre nun im Winter auch wieder komplett starr, weils einfach nen heiden Spass macht.


----------



## christian vogt (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich wechsel auch gerade vom Fully auf's Hardtail. Bin eigentlich Strassenfahrer und bike als Ausgleich. Hatte bis heute ein Trek fuel. Eigentlich ein super Teil, Lockout hinten und vorne. 
Habe lange gespart und mir ein Nicolai mit Rohloff bestellt. 
Ich bike nicht so extrem, da komme ich ohne hintere Federung aus. Als Strassenfahrer bin ich was "hartes" gewöht und wippen kann ich nicht haben. Außerdem möchte ich ein bike für die Zukunft, das lange hält und wenig Wartung benötigt. Wo weniger ist kann nicht so viel kaputt gehen.
Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung, denn es ist schon ein haufen Geld. Im Januar weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.

Chrissi Vogt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hab dieses Jahr gewechselt.
Bin ein Cannondale SV 700 gefahren un fahr jetzt ein Canyon Yellowstone.
Hab gewechselt, weil ein Hardtail einfach besser bergauf geht. 
Allerdings muß ich sagen, das ich auf ruckeligen Waldwegen den Komfort beim pedalieren vermisse. Bergab find ichs net mal so schlimm ungefedert zu sein, und das Gewicht sowie der Preis sind eindeutig der Vorteil eines HT. 

Greetz


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2004)

was ist eigentlich aus den ganzen argumenten geworden, die man vor vielen, vielen jahren "contra federgabel" und "pro total-ungefedert" gehört hat?
werden die jetzt alle wort für wort "contra fully" recycelt?




			
				Mountainbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren muss man nicht mehr können, weder bergauf noch bergab: man senkt die Gabel ab oder lupft sie auf 160er Federweg, haut Lockout rein oder raus, verstellt während der Fahrt Schwerpunkte und wenn man nebenbei vom Trail abkommt, hat man ja SPV & Co...


deine misanthropie (oder elitäres denken?) in ehren, aber könnnte man das nicht evtl. auch als vorteil sehen?


----------



## Bergsieger (20. Oktober 2004)

Soll jeder glücklich werden wie er will. 

Ich habe von Fully (Rahmen gebrochen), aber 15.000 km quasi ohne Wartung, 
zu Fully (Sommer) und Fully (Winter) gewechselt.
Wenn ich was Hartes will, fahr ich Rennrad. Obwohl übersehene Schlaglöcher Schmerzen in Rückgrat und Popo verursachen.   

P.S.: Der Fortschritt wird nicht aufzuhalten sein. 
Mein Auto wird auch nicht mehr mit ner Kurbel angestellt.


----------



## fone (20. Oktober 2004)

Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Der Fortschritt wird nicht aufzuhalten sein.
> Mein Auto wird auch nicht mehr mit ner Kurbel angestellt.



haha, dabei verlernst du aber die kurbeldreh-technik!!!  
früher haben wir noch mechanische blinker gehabt, jaja, dieser neumodische quatsch mit den ganzen lämpchen und so...lächerlich, kein skill    

gruß
fone


----------



## atua (20. Oktober 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt teste ein richtiges fully und merke dass mountainbiken so unter umständen noch geiler ist.



ist schon klar. das glaub ich dir schon.... ich wär einem wirklich gutem fully durchaus nicht abgeneigt. es is halt nur so, dass ich als schüler die notwendigen finanziellen mittel nicht zur verfügung habe. und: ich durfte schon mal ein richtiges fully testen, und siehe da: es war wirklich toll.

da baumarktfully hab ich zu dem zeitpunkt im waldgefunden(wirklich ganz ehrlich passiert), als ich mir mein neues bike schon gekauft hatte, aber noch nicht besaß. ich bin dann mal eine (kleine) runde mit den baumarktdingsbums gefahrn. (war fürchterlich, das 16,5kg ding) am tag darauf hab ich dann mein jetztiges bike bekommen.


----------



## Gorth (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin vor einem Jahr auch von einem Viergelenker (ca. 13kg) auf ein Hardtail (ca. 10kg) gewechselt und siehe da, das Teil geht ab wie Schmidts Katze. "Leider" stiegen im Laufe des Jahres auch meine sportlichen Ambitionen und meine Fahrten wurden dementsprechend laenger und schneller. Mittlerweile wuensche ich mir wieder ein fully, weil ab 4 Stunden Fahrzeit mein Ruecken hoellisch weh tut... Ein Bekannter von mir hatte ein aehnliches Problem und seit er sein Fuel faehrt, kennt er keine Rueckenschmerzen mehr.
Achja ich bin 23 und dachte bislang, dass solche Probleme erst spaeter auftreten...


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe auf einem Hardtail angefangen, wollte dann nach zwei Jahren was anderes, bin Fully gefahren und hatte nach nur 6 Monaten dermassen die Nase voll, dass ich mir wieder ein Hardtail zugelegt habe. Irgendwann kam der Punkt, an dem ich doch wieder den Fahrkomfort eines vollgefederten Bikes geniessen wollte und ich habe mir zusaetzlich ein Gary Fisher Sugar 1 zugelegt (richtig schoen leicht, richtig schoen XTR). Habe das Rad max. 2 Monate behalten. Werde nie wieder ein "schnelles" Fully kaufen (was es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gibt). Vielleicht habe ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr, Mountainbiking als extreme Ausdauersportart zu betreiben - dann waere ein 150/150 Fully sicher eine Ueberlegung wert.


----------



## checky (21. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Werde nie wieder ein "schnelles" Fully kaufen (was es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gibt). ......



Kannst gerne mal meins fahren 

& im Ernst: das ist dann wieder die subjektive Komponente in diesem Spiel. 
Das HT fühlt sich immer etwas direkter & beim Antritt Spurtstärker an, das ist selbst dann so wenn man beim Fully den Hinterbau blockiert. Woran das liegt ist mir auch völlig schleierhaft, habe aber eben diese Erfahrung gemacht.
Dennoch bin ich inzwischen davon überzeugt, dass gute, leichte XC Fullys mit nem ordentlichen Hinterbausystem schneller sind als HTs die gewichtsmäßig in der gleichen Liga spielen.


----------



## fab1o (21. Oktober 2004)

Gorth schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vor einem Jahr auch von einem Viergelenker (ca. 13kg) auf ein Hardtail (ca. 10kg) gewechselt und siehe da, das Teil geht ab wie Schmidts Katze. "Leider" stiegen im Laufe des Jahres auch meine sportlichen Ambitionen und meine Fahrten wurden dementsprechend laenger und schneller. Mittlerweile wuensche ich mir wieder ein fully, weil ab 4 Stunden Fahrzeit mein Ruecken hoellisch weh tut... Ein Bekannter von mir hatte ein aehnliches Problem und seit er sein Fuel faehrt, kennt er keine Rueckenschmerzen mehr.
> Achja ich bin 23 und dachte bislang, dass solche Probleme erst spaeter auftreten...



Bin 19 und mir tut der Rücken manchmal schon nach 2Stunden weh und nach praktisch jedem Bikerennen! Versuche diesen Winter mehr Krafttraining für den Oberkörper zu machen (speziell Rücken) und das so zu kompensieren.
Bin aber überhaupt gar nicht contra Fully, überlege mir noch immer doch eines zu nehmen für nächste Saison anstelle eines Hardtails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo G. (21. Oktober 2004)

Für mich einfach eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes.

Wenn ich hauptsächlich Touren oder CC fahre, dann auf jeden Fall Hardtail.
Bewege ich mich aber hauptsächlich bergab, dann natürlich Fully. Da kann man's eben mehr krachen lassen. 

Denke so generell ist es unmöglich diese Frage zu beantworten, es kommt einfach darauf an, was man mit dem Rad anstellen möchte.


----------



## der alte ron (21. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ... ... Vielleicht habe ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr, Mountainbiking als extreme Ausdauersportart zu betreiben - dann waere ein 150/150 Fully sicher eine Ueberlegung wert.


Und einen singlespeeder um sich zu erinnern und nicht abzudriften !


----------



## rboncube (21. Oktober 2004)

Ich finde HT´s auch geiler.Ist einfach direkter.Habe aber auch Probleme mit der Bandscheibe.Habs mal ein halbes Jahr mit nem HT probiert,hat nicht hingehauen.Hab das Teil dann deutlich unter NP verkauft.
Mit Fully fast keine Schmerzen beim biken.
Möchte mir nun ein neues Bike zulegen und bin am überlegen ob Fully oder HT mit gefederter Sattelstütze.Das haut an meinem Rennrad ganz gut hin.(ab und zu übersieht man halt doch ein Schlagloch).
Denke aber schon das es ein Fully wird (Wheeler Falcon 20) da ich irgendwie Schiss habe wieder mit dem HT auf die Schnautze zu fliegen.Außerdem ist es recht leicht.Sattelstütze wiegt ja auch ein paar Gramm.Und preislich fast kein Unterschied zu nem vernünftigen HT.

Ciao Rene


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Oktober 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Und einen singlespeeder um sich zu erinnern und nicht abzudriften !



Ich hatte ja mal eins! Allerdings ein Dirt...

Habe hier gestern in einem Bikeshop mal das Wort "Singlespeed" erwähnt... die Kiwis sind mindestens genauso verrückt, was das angeht, wie die Deutschen Vielleicht schreibe ich mal was dazu in meinem Tagebuch (siehe Sig.).

Kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass man in meiner Region (Nelson/Marlborough Sounds) mit einem SSP viel Spaß haben könnte!


----------



## Rune Roxx (21. Oktober 2004)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Ist einfach direkter.Habe aber auch Probleme mit der Bandscheibe.Habs mal ein halbes Jahr mit nem HT probiert,hat nicht hingehauen.
> Mit Fully fast keine Schmerzen beim biken.



I. d. R. liegt das aber
a) an der Sitzposition
b) an zu schwacher Rumpfmuskulatur


----------



## checky (22. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> I. d. R. liegt das aber
> a) an der Sitzposition
> b) an zu schwacher Rumpfmuskulatur



Jo, aber dann ist der Schmerz immer rein Muskulär & ist schnell zu beseitigen.
Hat mans aber wirklich an der Wirbelsäule oder gar schon an den Bandscheiben, dann kann ein Fully wirklich was bringen während Muskeltraining & Sitzposition mäßigen nur noch wenig hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michaduke (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !!
bin auch umgestiegen und auch froh wieder "NUR"HT zu fahren !!
habe mein Scott fx 25 verkauft .
mir liegt das Mehrgewicht und dieses ständige gewippe überhaupt nicht!!
hatte das teil auf enduro aufgebaut Marz. Z1 , Louise FR und dicke Schlappen usw. jetzt fahre ich mein altes aber mit neuen Teilen bestücktes GT ZASKAR es hat einen gewissen kultfaktor und ist sau schnell !!
jeder schlag geht zwar  ins Kreuz ,aber man muss noch richtig biken können.

Würde mir kein Fully mehr kaufen!!!
gruss micha


----------



## Svenson (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bin auch wieder aus HT umgestiegen. Hatte ein corratec galcier 2003 und fahre jetzt ein stevens m7 race. ich muss sagen da liegen kleine welten dazwischen. das HT ist einfach viel schneller, sprich mehr vortrieb. die stzposition mit einer gewissen sattelüberhöhung ist einfach besser und natürlich auch das gewicht. bei manchen abfahrten, wo man auch ein wenig springen konnte vermisse ich das ding schon ein wenig, weil mit dem HT ist man runter einfach langsamer, oder man fährt schneller im grenzbereich.
grüße sven


----------



## umtreiber (22. Oktober 2004)

Flo G. schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich einfach eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes.
> 
> Wenn ich hauptsächlich Touren oder CC fahre, dann auf jeden Fall Hardtail.
> Bewege ich mich aber hauptsächlich bergab, dann natürlich Fully. Da kann man's eben mehr krachen lassen.
> ...



genau meine ansicht  
ausserdem ist fully nicht gleich fully, da gibts ja von 80mm bis 250mm federweg alles mögliche.


----------



## rboncube (23. Oktober 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> I. d. R. liegt das aber
> a) an der Sitzposition
> b) an zu schwacher Rumpfmuskulatur



Zu a) ist eigentlich schon in Ordnung (kürzerer Vorbau),ich mag´s halt nicht
        zu aufrecht.
    b) ist in Arbeit ( 3xWo. Fitnesstudio)

Hoffe das ich die Probleme bis zum Frühjahr in den Griff bekomme.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Masterambrosius (26. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fahre beides, allerdings ist mein Hardtail auch ohne Federgabel 
ich kann nur sagen: auf der Straße und auf Feldwegen ein Traum, purer Vortrieb, kein bisschen Kraft verschwindet in der Federgabel oder im Hinterbau, allerdings ist das Teil eine Qual, wenn das Gelände anspruchsvoller wird. aber Dafür habe ich ja mein Fuel 90. Das wiederrum hat im Gelände seine Vorteile.

Fazit: wenn man beides hat, hat man viel mehr spass, denn nach einem Ritt auf dem harten kommt einem das Fully wieder ungewohnt geil vor, und umgekehrt natürlich auch!

aja, sind natürlich beide von Trek (2003er 6700 und 2004er Fuel 90)


----------



## mikeonbike (26. Oktober 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst gerne mal meins fahren
> 
> & im Ernst: das ist dann wieder die subjektive Komponente in diesem Spiel.
> Das HT fühlt sich immer etwas direkter & beim Antritt Spurtstärker an, das ist selbst dann so wenn man beim Fully den Hinterbau blockiert. Woran das liegt ist mir auch völlig schleierhaft, habe aber eben diese Erfahrung gemacht.
> Dennoch bin ich inzwischen davon überzeugt, dass gute, leichte XC Fullys mit nem ordentlichen Hinterbausystem schneller sind als HTs die gewichtsmäßig in der gleichen Liga spielen.



...im grunde gebe ich dir ja recht - leichte fullies lassen sich schon sehr schön vorwärts treiben. auf langstrecken bei marathons fiel mir früher angenehm auf, das gerade beim bergabfahren mehr erholung möglich war, da ein (vernünftiges!) fully einfach ruhiger auf der piste liegt. leider sind aber gerade leichte fullies nicht besonders haltbar und verlangen extrem viel pflege (gerade nach schlechtwetterfahrten). nach etlichen problemen bin ich mittlerweile wieder komplett beim hardtail - mein mädel freut's - die fährt jetzt das fully...

gruss mike


----------



## IGGY (26. Oktober 2004)

HI
Ich habe vor gut 2 Jahren mit dem Bike Sport angefangen. Mein erstes Rad war dieses hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Für die damaliegen Verhältnisse war es okay. Ich bin fast nur Singletrails gefahren. Da kam ich nie auf den Gedanken mir ein HT zu kaufen. Nach ein paar Monaten verfiehl ich aber dem Ruf der Berge   
So dachte ich mir das ich mit einem leichteren HT wohl besser dastünden würde, und legte mir dieses dann zu.




Okay beide Räder kann man nun wirklich nicht miteinander vergleichen. Meiner Meinung nach kommt es schon stark darauf an, was man so fährt. 2ter Punkt währe da noch die Preisfrage. Wenn man mal bedenkt was ich für ein Fully mit der selben Austattung bezahlt hätte. Ich habe den Umstieg auf jedenfall nicht bereut.Die 3 Kilo weniger am Berg merkt man schon


----------



## Edith L. (26. Oktober 2004)

Masterambrosius schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: wenn man beides hat, hat man viel mehr spass, denn nach einem Ritt auf dem harten kommt einem das Fully wieder ungewohnt geil vor, und umgekehrt natürlich auch!


So mal schauen, ob ich das nachvollziehen und bestätigen werde können. Bekomme heute mein Fully und habe nicht vor, aus diesem Grund mein geliebtes Hardtail ein Schattendasein fristen zu lassen!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## Reen (26. Oktober 2004)

ich hab auf nem hardtail angefangen, wie wohl die meisten von uns. damals (mitte der 90'er) sind wir mehr street als wald gefahren, also der volle hans no way rey wahn... irgendwann waren wir dann alle mehr im wald unterwegs und ich hab mir ein rocky mountain the edge zugelegt. das bike war technisch und qualitativ oberster kernschrott, deshalb hab ich's gottseidank gegen ein gutes snowboard tauschen können und war ganz schnell wieder mit meinem ht unterwegs. vor drei jahren hat mich das fully fieber aber doch wieder gepackt und ich hab mir ein storck adrenalin gekauft. vom fahrwerk sicherlich top und kein vergleich zu meinem alten rocky. wenn ich im wald auf touren bin, dann auch immer mit fully, ist einfach komfortabler und schonender. ich bin abends halt weniger erledigt. mittlerweile steht mein hardtail mit slicks im keller und wartet samstags aufs brötchen holen oder mal schnell erledigungen machen. zu allem überfluß verbringe ich aber derzeit die meiste zeit auf dem rennrad und umfahre sorgfältig jeden gulli, jedes schlagloch, jeden randstein. wenn ich aber ein mtb-rennen fahren müsste, dann auf jedem fall mit meinem ht mit 50mm federweg nur vorne.


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Oktober 2004)

ja, ja - die gute alte zeit - angefangen auf einem longus mit kompletter deore xt (da hat man damals noch wert auf's deore gelegt...) und tioga parts. bereift war die schüssel mit den guten alten john farmers. jahre später und etliche hardtails später habe ich mir dann ein dynamics speed zugelegt (ein echtes, nicht vom stadler - damals gab's die fa. noch..) ausgestattet mit syncros parts, judy dh und xtr - ich war stolz wie bolle aber vom fahrverhalten war die schüssel nicht die offenbarung. das vorletzte fully, ein scott strike, 2001 für milliarden angeschafft, war ein supergau. mein letztes fully, ein viergelenker, dürfte den erwartungen an ein heutiges fully mittlerweile gerecht werden. kein wippen, auch ohne irgendwelchen dämpferschnickschnack, haltbarkeit der lager, niedriges gewicht und bestes fahrverhalten. trotzdem fahre ich zumindest derzeit und wohl auch in der nächsten zeit wieder hardtail - weil's leicht, schnell, unempfindlich und zuverlässig ist, weil's einfach fetz macht.... 

bis mich das fullyfieber wieder packt...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maximgold (18. November 2004)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> diese frage richtet sich ausschließlich an biker und bikerinnen die nur *ein* mtb besitzen und in letzter zeit vom fully zurück aufs hardtail gewechselt haben! - mauntenbeiker -(...der sich nicht entscheiden kann, was er nächstes jahr fahren soll...)



Sorry, dass ich den alten Fred noch einmal reaktiviere. Aber inzwischen kann ich meinen Senf dazugeben.  Als der Fred entstand, hatte ich gerade den  Entschluss gefasst, mein Fully (ein Giant Warp DS 300) per Rahmentausch zum Hardtail (Cube Aim + Manitou Axel Comp) zu machen.

Ich habe den Entschluss nicht bereut. Dank der dicken Reifen (Maxxis 2.1"), ist der  Verzicht auf den hinteren Dämpfer leicht gefallen. Der Lohn war weniger Gewicht bei viel mehr Fahrspaß, Druck aufs Pedal wird direkt in Vortrieb umgesetzt, das Bike lässt sich viel präziser lenken.

Dadurch ermutigt habe ich dann den nächsten Schritt gewagt. Umbau auf  'ne Starrgabel. Weil noch weniger Gewicht und noch weniger Wartung. Der Fahrspaßfaktor ist nochmal gestiegen. Man fährt mit so einem Rad viel agiler, springt auch mal über Hindernisse (wo das Giant beim Versuch zu hüpfen nur zweimal laut sluuurp gesagt hat) und flitzt zielsicher durch Kurvengeschlängel. Okay, Unebenheiten, die die Federung früher weggebügelt hat, die merkt man natürlich sehr direkt. Also die Unterarmmassage ist inklusive. Ist aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie ich nach dem Lesen einiger Beiträge hier im Forum befürchtet habe.

Mein Rat für's nächste Jahr wäre ganz klar ein Hardtail. Starrgabel kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an, den Du beabsichtigst. Für CC brauchst Du IMHO keine Federgabel. Das gesparte Geld ist besser in gute Komponenten investiert.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## swe68 (18. November 2004)

Wenn der Thread schon mal wieder da ist, dann gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu - ich bin nämlich auch gerade gewechselt. Vom Fully aufs Hardtail.
Es ist direkter, wendiger, leichter. Ich habe viel Spass daran.
Klar muss ich nun mehr auf Technik achten, da mein Dämpfer vorher schon einiges geschluckt hat, aber das ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.
Von den viel zitierten Rückenschmerzen habe ich auch noch nichts gemerkt. Wichtig ist halt, dass das Rad optimal angepasst ist.


----------



## der alte ron (19. November 2004)

@swe : GLÜCKWUNSCH !

Wie gefällt dir die speedhub ?

Nikolay


----------



## Principia (19. November 2004)

ist das ein 48er blatt, oder täuscht es, da das tretlager doch recht hochsitzt ?

 achso....sehr schönes rad


----------



## 855 (19. November 2004)

@maximgold: jetzt nur noch die schaltung runter  
zum rotor: spacerturm und zugverlegung werden sicher noch geändert, oder?!
855


----------



## mAd (21. November 2004)

ja,

eine ähnliche Geschichte, wie bei allen anderen, der Anfang ein Starrbike, dann die Federgabel, dann mußte ein Fully her, weil alle die Bikemagazine einem ja erzählten wie viel Konfortabler die sind. Also ein Stock Adrenalin gekauft-super begeistert, toller Komfort, im Wald schreddern und immer schön sitzen bleiben.
Mit dem Sommer kam die Rennradphase und mal wieder ein Ausflug mit dem Fully. Ja, 4 KG Mehrgewicht, alles federt und man kommt nicht mehr vorwärts.
Also überlegt, was will ich, Einsatzzweck, Hamburger Flachland, mal ein paar Waldwege, am Ende aber hauptsächlich Straße, also muss ein leichtes HT her.
Bin dann eben auf ein 9,3 KG HT mit Scheibenbremse umgestiegen. Mittlerweile macht es mir mehr Spaß als mein vielgelobtes Fully, ich bin schneller damit, mehr Vortrieb. Der Spaßfaktor ist mit dem HT derzeit höher. Klar abseits der normalen Feld- Wald- und Wiesenwege ist ein Fully sicherlich das bessere Bike, ich fahre nur nicht dort.
Das HT ist für mich jetzt das Herbst-Frühjahr bike geworden. Im Sommer bin ich dann eh eher mit dem RR unterwegs.
Konsequent wäre daher sicherlich eine Rohloff HT, nur weiß noch nicht wie ich das auf ca. 9 KG kriege...
Damit liegt der Adrenalin Rahmen und die Marzzochi Gabel im Keller und ich weiß nicht, ob ich es aufbaue oder doch verkaufe
Gruß

mAd


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. November 2004)

mAd schrieb:
			
		

> ja,
> 
> Damit liegt der Adrenalin Rahmen und die Marzzochi Gabel im Keller und ich weiß nicht, ob ich es aufbaue oder doch verkaufe
> Gruß
> ...



behalts, irgendwann packts dich wieder... ...garantiert!

vor allem mit einem adrenalin kann man ein sehr schönes bike aufbauen...


----------



## Superfriend (21. November 2004)

Auch ich habe vom Fully, einem Scott G-Zero Worldcup von 2000, auf mein altes Hardtail, einem Rocky Mountain Oxygen von 1997, zurück gewechselt. Der Rocky-Rahmen hat sich kürzlich auf die andere Seite des Jordans verabschiedet und jetzt baue ich mir einen Kinesis-Hardtail-Rahmen von Castor auf.

Der Gewichtsfaktor ist für mich sekundär. Zwei andere Gründe geben den Ausschlag:

1.) Das Gewippe macht mich wahnsinnig. Ich brauche ein am Heck direktes Bike.

2.) Die Fully-Technik ist mir nicht zuverlässig genug. Dauernd waren die Lager hinüber, der Dämpfer kaputt und auch den Rahmen habe ich in drei Jahren viermal geschrottet (und immer ersetzt bekommen). Jetzt wird der richtige Einwand kommen, dass auch Hardtailrahmen reißen und brechen. Das stimmt zwar, aber m.E. neigen die Hersteller eher bei Fullys zu riskantem Leichtbau, um den Nachteil des Mehrgewichts durch das Federungssystem wieder wett zu machen.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. November 2004)

es gibt auch hersteller denen der gewichtsnachteil schnuppe ist und einfach stabil bauen...

..ich fahre in meinem bike den ersten lagersatz und die ersten dämpferbuchsen, dabei ist der rahmen von 1999 und dazu noch so ein schrecklich anfälliges i-drive an dem noch nie was defekt war.

Es liegt sicher auch am Rahmen ob man fully-fan wird oder zum Hardtail zurückgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTM_Driver (23. November 2004)

Ich habe vor mir für die Saison 05 erstmals ein Fully zuzulegen. Die Speed Machine von KTM. Bin bisher ausschliesslich Hardtail gefahren, was abseits von Wegen aber nicht immer eine Offenbarung war.

Mal sehen wie es mir mit dem Fully läuft, hoffe es erfüllt meine Erwartungen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. November 2004)

fahr erst ausgiebig probe und teste ähnliche bikes!


----------



## dominique (12. Dezember 2004)

Als mir vor 3 Jahren (dem Dieb se Dank  ) mein Scott Strike 10 geklaut wurde , baute ich mir ein HT auf. Und ich hatte es bis heute nicht bereut. Es ist ein Seven Sola Ti. Für den Marathon das Ultumative. Direkt, und dennoch ein wenig komfort. Was brauchst du mehr. Ich denke wenn man Rennen fährt und die Strecke nicht wie dieses Jahr an der Marathon SM in Les Crosets dreinschaut, so ist das Fully für mich kein Thema. Überlege mir  sowiso ein zweites HT aufzubauen, ev. ein zweites Seven mit einer anderen Geometrie oder das Rebel Carbon. HT fahren ist einfach Geil.


----------



## mauntenbeiker (13. Dezember 2004)

...vielen dank für die zahlreichen antworten - von mir aus kann das thema abgeschlossen werden, denn mauntenbeiker hat sich entschieden!
er bleibt dem fully treu  
nach zwei längeren probefahrten mit unterschiedlichen hardtails musste ich feststellen: schei... sind die hart!!!
...und da ich beim marathon bald in der seniorenklasse antreten darf, schone ich meine knochen und gönne mir das bißchen komfort  

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Dezember 2004)

und zwar ein sehr schönes stück komfort...


----------



## checky (14. Dezember 2004)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> nach zwei längeren probefahrten mit unterschiedlichen hardtails musste ich feststellen: schei... sind die hart!!!
> ...


Stelle ich auch immer wieder fest & dennoch hat es seinen Reiz. 
Ebenso wie dann wieder das Fully seinen Reiz hat. 
Eigentlich braucht man ja beides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madze (17. Dezember 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle ich auch immer wieder fest & dennoch hat es seinen Reiz.
> Ebenso wie dann wieder das Fully seinen Reiz hat.
> Eigentlich braucht man ja beides




Und ein RR


----------



## _Ghost_Rider_ (17. Dezember 2004)

Madze schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein RR


 Und ein SSFG, ein Rad für die Uni/Stadt und ein Tourentrekker...

 ... ich komme bei mir auf 5 Bikes die ich unbedingt brauche
 Und nur eins davon ist gefedert.


----------



## maximgold (17. Dezember 2004)

Night Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein SSFG, ein Rad für die Uni/Stadt und ein Tourentrekker...



Oder eben - wie oben beschrieben - ein Hardtail mit Starrgabel. Das Bike ersetzt bei mir das Stadtrad, das Tourenrad und das Wintertrainingsrennrad. Habe alle drei verschenkt/verkauft. 




			
				855 schrieb:
			
		

> @maximgold: jetzt nur noch die schaltung runter



An einen Singlespeeder hab' ich auch schon gedacht. Nur wenn ich eine Übersetzung wähle, mit der ich die Trails im Siebengebirge hochkomme, komme ich im Flachen mit einer akzeptablen Trittfrequenz kaum über dreissig. Aber die Schaltung kommt definitiv runter. Das Geld aus dem Verkauf der Räder liegt schon auf der hohen Kante und wartet darauf, in eine Speedhub umgesetzt zu werden.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## der alte ron (17. Dezember 2004)

maximgold schrieb:
			
		

> ... ... Das Geld aus dem Verkauf der Räder liegt schon auf der hohen Kante und wartet darauf, in eine Speedhub umgesetzt zu werden... ...
> 
> Maxim


 
Es wird ein großer schritt vorwärts in deinem leben sein !


----------



## Konsti der 2. (26. Dezember 2004)

ich hab vom fully zum hardtail gewechselt da hardtails leichter sind und eine bessere ausstattung zum gleichen preis haben. ich hab den wechsel keineswegs bereut und finde fullys eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## rboncube (26. Dezember 2004)

Konsti der 2. schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab vom fully zum hardtail gewechselt da hardtails leichter sind und eine bessere ausstattung zum gleichen preis haben. ich hab den wechsel keineswegs bereut und finde fullys eigentlich unnötig.




Dann sei mal froh das du keine Rückenschmerzen hast.
Vor drei Jahren bin ich auch noch HT gefahren, dank Bandscheibe bin ich froh das die Entwicklung der Fully´s solche großen Sprünge gemacht hat.(Haltbarkeit,Gewicht,Kinematik usw.)
Also laß ihnen ihre Berechtigung und erfreu dich mit deinem HT.

Schöne Feiertage an alle hier im Forum,
Ciao Rene´


----------



## BertoneGT (17. Januar 2005)

Ich bin vor einiger Zeit (uuh, müssten ca 1,5 Jahre sein) wieder von Fully auf HT zurückumgestiegen (Jekyll auf CAAD 5)

Gründe:

- direktes Gefühl beim Beschleunigen schafft nur ein HT
- Gewicht
- Technische- und Formkomplexität des Fullyrahmens hat mich genervt (Reinigung, Wartung, Tragen bergauf)


Ich war dann nach dem Wechsel auch vom ersten Moment an happy. Der einzigeste Nachteil des HTs, der mit bei meiner Anwendung aufgefallen ist ist der, dass man auf Wurzelanstiegen wirklich eine etwas schlechtere Traktion hat. Aber da gewöhnt man sich dran udn man hat das niedrigere Gewict auf seiner Seite 
Bergab bin ich auf meinen Hausstrecken mit dem HT (im Stehen) nicht langsamer aus auf dem Fully (im Sitzen). Sind aber technisch auch eher harmlos (aber dafür schnell  )

Christian


----------



## Coiler (23. Januar 2005)

2 Jahre bin ich Canyon HT mit Rohloff gefahren (ca. 14,5kg, fragt nicht ).

Irgendwann bin  auf die dämliche Idee gekommen das ein  Fully nicht schlecht wäre.
Es sollte alles können.

-	Meine 105kg/195cm ertragen
-	Im Mittelgebirge uphillfähig sein
-	Bikepark Winterberg, kleine DH in Umgebung
-	Tägliche Runde durch Wind und Wetter im Flachland (***** Pferde)
-	Relativ Wartungsfreundlich

Mein Bikehändler (und diese Bike-Vids) machten mich scharf auf ein Kona Coiler. Zusätzlich gabs noch einen guten Preis Frame, inkl. Z1, FOX Vanilla RC (Pro Pedal).
Dann hab ich mir noch wegen der uphillfähigkeiten einen 21 bestellt 
Laut Bike Zeitung alles super.

Bestellt, alles zusammengesteckt, ->inkl. Rohloff, Kettenführungen usw.  Waage verdammt 17,8kg.(hatte verschiedene Gründe)

- Fahrgefühl wie auf einem Hochrad
- Wippt bergauf wie Sau, außer man stimmt hart ab (Pro Pedal04,  ich merk nix)
- Ansprechverhalten hinten, geht so. Vorne optimal
- Abgestützter Eingelenker, so ein Blödsinn
- Nicht Uphill fähig.
- Rahmen zu gross

Ok, nun wäre es doch wenigstens das richtige für den Bikepark Winterberg
Zweite fahrt, ultimativer Abflug, schnauze voll

Nun hab ich die Rohloff in mein HT eingebaut, alles wieder super.. nix für Winterberg aber für meine Ansprüche optimal.

FAZIT: Es gibt Erfahrungen die man selbst machen muß, auch wenn die sehr teuer sind..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Januar 2005)

dass es diese probleme geben wird hätten wir dir hier vorher sagen können.
um eine eierlegende woll milch sau zu erzeugen muss man nunmal 2 bikes haben.


aja, mit dem abgestützten Eingelenker:
du hast recht


----------



## basilikus (30. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen!

Früher bin ich Hardtial(Klein) gefahren, später habe ich auf ein Storck Adrenalin gewächselt. Wurde auf diesem Fully aber überhaupt nich glücklich.... Würde ich in den Alpen wohnen würde ein fully vielleicht Sinn machen... aber so? im Mittelgebirge (bis 1500Höhenmeter) macht ein Fully für mich einfach keinen Sinn da ich einfach zuviel auf Strassen und befestigen Waldwegen unterwegs bin. Das Zusätzliche Gewicht, Wippen, schwerfällige Fahrverhalten und die zusätzliche Wartungsaufwand lohnen sich für mich einfach nicht... zusätzlich ist ein Hardtail einfach haltbarer und veraltet weniger schnell...

ich habe mir vor einem Monat ein neues Hardteil nach Mass bestellt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2005)

deine Vorurteile gegenüber einem Fully kann ich nicht verstehen.

elendiges Wippen? - grottenschlecht abgestimmt oder Schundkinematik
schwerfälliges Fahrverhalten - wars die richtige Größe? Das ist alles eine Geo-Sache, 1cm bedeutet Frust oder Lust, mein Fully z.B. ist so quirlig dass es manchmal schon beängstigend ist 
Wartungsaufwand? - entweder gar nix oder gelegentllich ein korrektes Schmiermittel, das wars.

haltbarkeit ist kein Argument, morderne Fully-Rahmen sind meist derart stabil dass der Fahrer eher nachgibt, jetzt mal auf den nicht DDD Bereich bezogen.

Will euch eure Hardtails nicht schlecht reden aber seit mal ein wenig ehrlicher zu euch selbst. Sicher hat ein Hardtail manchmal vorteile, doch sogar im Mittelgebirge bin ich mit meinem Fully als Trailbike viel fröhlicher!


----------



## rboncube (31. Januar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> deine Vorurteile gegenüber einem Fully kann ich nicht verstehen.
> 
> elendiges Wippen? - grottenschlecht abgestimmt oder Schundkinematik
> schwerfälliges Fahrverhalten - wars die richtige Größe? Das ist alles eine Geo-Sache, 1cm bedeutet Frust oder Lust, mein Fully z.B. ist so quirlig dass es manchmal schon beängstigend ist
> ...





Jeep,  
diese Vorurteile waren vor fünf Jahren noch berechtigt.Jetzt haben sogar recht günstige Fully´s schon recht gute Fahrwerke.Vorausgesetzt sie sind richtig abgestimmt.Der Gewichtsnachteil gegenüber Hardtail´s ist auch nicht mehr so groß.Fand´s letztes Jahr in Albstadt so lustig.Bin mit meinem Tourenfully (knapp 14kg) den Marathon gefahren und bin alle Rampen locker raufgefahren (den berüchtigten Grasberg,die supersteile Asphaltrampe (über 20%) und so nen Schotteranstieg).Dort habe ich maßig Hardtailfahrer überholt,die ihre 10kg ultraalightbikes raufgeschoben haben.Versteht mich nicht falsch,möchte jetzt nicht Angeben oder gegen Hardtail´s wettern,möchte nur sagen das die meisten Biker zu viel Wert aus Bikegewicht legen, aber diesen Gewichtsvorteil doch nicht umsetzen.
Finde jeder soll das fahren was ihm Spaß macht und ihm gefällt.

 Ciao Rene´


----------



## Priester (3. Februar 2005)

Salve,

meine Erfahrungen im Fully-Bereich liegen nun schon gut 10 Jahre zurück: nach federungslosen "Stumpjumper"-Zeiten erlag ich dem Fullsuspension-Hype und fuhr dann für kurze Zeit ein GT "RTS" und danach ein Rocky Mountain "The Edge" (Mit AMP-Hinterbau...das reine Schlackern). Eines steht fest: seitdem haben sich die Fahrwerke (samt Lagerungen) selbstverständlich um Welten verbessert. Doch ein Manko bleibt: ein Fully-Rahmen wiegt gegenüber einem 08/15 HT-Rahmen (mit 1,6kg) mindestens 800-1000g mehr...und da rede ich von den "superleichten" CC-Rahmen (mit geringem Federweg wie bsw. ein Scalpel mit ca. 2500g). Der Gedanke, der sich bei mir an jedem Anstieg einstellen würde, nämlich "wieso schleppe ich verdammt nochmal hier noch 1kg zusätzlich den Berg hoch..." würde mir jede Tour versauen. Und da spielt es keine Rolle, daß man auch ein FS unter die 10kg-Marke drücken kann - mit gleichem Tuning-Aufwand wiegt ein HT dann immer noch 1000g weniger. So viele geile Wurzel-Trails (auf denen ich mir dann ab und zu mal was Vollgefedertes vorstellen könnte) kann es für mich gar nicht geben, die dieses mentale Fiasko ausgleichen könnten. Als genießender Tourenfahrer (der sich aber auch gerne mal steile Anstiege hochquält) bleibt daher für mich das Hardtail erste Wahl...was mich aber nicht davon abhält, die heckgefederten Maschinen meiner Mitmenschen zu begutachten und...ab und zu...auch mal Probe zu fahren...


----------



## rboncube (3. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gedanke, der sich bei mir an jedem Anstieg einstellen würde, nämlich "wieso schleppe ich verdammt nochmal hier noch 1kg zusätzlich den Berg hoch..." würde mir jede Tour versauen.
> 
> Als genießender Tourenfahrer (der sich aber auch gerne mal steile Anstiege hochquält) bleibt daher für mich das Hardtail erste Wahl...



Denke das 1kg hin oder her, gerade bei nem Tourenfahrer nicht sehr relevant ist.Was anderes wäre es bei ambitionierten CC- und Marathonfahrern.
Und wie gesagt, das meiste Tuningpotentil haben die meisten Hobbyfahrer am Körper (einschließlich mir z.Zt. 68kg,normal 62-63kg  ).Und das Gewicht wegzubekommen kostet nix.  
Ciao Rene´


----------



## checky (3. Februar 2005)

Die von Priester angesprochene Kopfsache verstehe ich voll ganz, dass war auch lange Zeit mein Prob. Ich wollte partou kein Fully fahren welches beim Antritt nicht so direkt zur Sache geht wie mein HT. Inzwischen sehe ich es etwas anders: mein Fully fahre ich recht straff abgestimmt & somit marschiert es sehr direkt nach vorne, aber was noch wichtiger ist: in wurzeligen oder sonstwie technischen & unebenen Anstiegen macht ein Fully so viel mehr an Traktion, dass es sich für mich uneingeschränkt etabliert hat.
Kennt wer den Saalhausener NRW-Cup Lauf ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Salve,
> 
> Doch ein Manko bleibt: ein Fully-Rahmen wiegt gegenüber einem 08/15 HT-Rahmen (mit 1,6kg) mindestens 800-1000g mehr...und da rede ich von den "superleichten" CC-Rahmen (mit geringem Federweg wie bsw. ein Scalpel mit ca. 2500g). Der Gedanke, der sich bei mir an jedem Anstieg einstellen würde, nämlich "wieso schleppe ich verdammt nochmal hier noch 1kg zusätzlich den Berg hoch..." würde mir jede Tour versauen. U



superleichte race rahmen 2500g.
haha. mein 5 jahre alter GT wiegt 2600 und hat 12cm FW, wird als enduro eingesetzt und funzt immernoch.

also mit den superleichten Race Rahmen halt dich mal zurück.
fakt ist dass manche moderne Race Rahmen (ohne dämpfer) unter 2kg liegen.
leichte praktikable dämpfer gibts um 200g.

also mach dir mal nicht ins hemd.

jetzt zum bösen wippen usw.
ein gutes fully wippt net viel bzw. macht dich nicht langsamer.
mein Fully z.B. gibt mir das gefühl mich diskret vorwärts zu drücken, und ich bin jede strecke bisher schneller damit gewesen als auf dem HT.

Gruß, der Stefan
von der fully-fraktion


----------



## Gorth (3. Februar 2005)

Muss dem Checky auch recht geben. Bei einen längeren, sehr holprigen Anstieg muss man beim HT permanent aus den Sattel steigen beim (gut abgestimmten) Fully kann man sich schön rund hochtreten und kommt so nicht so schnell aus dem rhythmus. 
Sicherlich fühlt sich so ein HT sehr direkt an, aber so richtig genießen kann man solche Direktheit leider nur auf eher anspruchsloseren Anstiegen. 
Gruß
Gorth


----------



## Priester (3. Februar 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> superleichte race rahmen 2500g.
> haha. mein 5 jahre alter GT wiegt 2600 und hat 12cm FW, wird als enduro eingesetzt und funzt immernoch.
> 
> also mit den superleichten Race Rahmen halt dich mal zurück.
> ...



Also lieber Lord,

in keinster Weise möchte ich Deinen Drang, Dich auf Deinem heißgeliebten Fully wippend "diskret vorwärts zu drücken", für unsinnig erklären. Wenn Du damit eben das bessere Feeling verspürst - Gratulation. Das Du damit schnell sein kannst glaub´ich Dir - das liegt aber wohl an Deiner Kondi und an Deiner Motivation. Vergleichbar schneller als mit einem Hardtail...nun ja, da halt ich mich lieber zurück... Fakt ist jedenfalls, das ein funktionsfähiges Leichtbau-Fully im Vergleich zum aus dem gleichen Holz geschnitzten Hardtail mindestens 800, eher über 1000g mehr wiegt (also ein Scalpel wiegt nun mal 2500g und was weiß ich, ein Scott Sharpe mit 1200g zum Strike mit 2,? g sind dann halt auch mind. 800g Unterschied)... Und der Verweis, daß ein Fully-Rahmen ohne Dämpfer nur halb soviel wiegt... Also ich denke, der eine fährt glücklich mit dem gewissen Flummi-Gefühl und der andere kann halt d´rauf verzichten... Hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß...

Gruß,
der Christoph,
von der Hardtail-Fraktion...


----------



## checky (4. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> .....Hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß...
> Gruß,
> der Christoph,
> von der Hardtail-Fraktion...



bringt die Sache ziemlich genau auf den Punkt. Mann kann hier seine Erfahrungen schildern, aber jemand anderen überzeugen zu wollen ist völlig vergebens. Das muß jeder für sich er*fahren*.

Das mit den Rahmengewichten kann man so & so sehen. Um tatsächlich reine Systemvorteile ausmachen zu können sollten beide Bikes gleichschwer sein (Laborbedingungen). Das ist in der Praxis aber unrealistisch, da wie schon gesagt wurde, die identischen Teile an einem klassenmäßig ebenbürtigem HT Rahmen immer einen Gewichtsvorteil zu gunsten des HT zur Folge hätte.
Mein Fullyrahmen wiegt 1886g ohne & 2144g mit Dämpfer, aktuell komplett 9,86Kg (mit Disc & 2,2" Reifen). Würde ich alle Teile an meinen HT Rahmen mit 1300g montieren hätte ich ca. 9Kg aber dennoch denke ich, dass ich mit dem Fully schneller unterwegs bin. Und somit kommt dann wieder das bei jedem Fahrer individuelle Empfinden mit dazu was ien klares für oder wider als Empfehlung unmöglich macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (4. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> was weiß ich, ein Scott Sharpe mit 1200g zum Strike mit 2,? g sind dann halt auch mind. 800g Unterschied QUOTE]
> 
> ...Berichtigung:
> da ich versucht hatte, Fakten unterzujubeln, die keine sind, hier noch mal eine Korrektur: ich meinte natürlich den Scott Scale Rahmen mit offiziellen 970g und das vollgefederte Gegenstück dazu wäre wohl der Scott Genius mit 1650g + Dämpfergewicht...
> ...


----------



## toncoc (4. Februar 2005)

das kann ich bestätigen.
es gibt bei uns im club da auch ständig diskussionen.

ich gehöre eher zur ht-fraktion (aus gewichtsgründen), habe aber auch keine rückenprobleme. tendiere sogar wieder zu voll starr.

allerdings bin ich bei rennen meist auf einem fully unterwegs.
das hat bei mir den vorteil, das ich deutlich weniger ausfälle durch platten hinten hatte.
deswegen halt das fully mit conti twister ss.
beim hardtail halten die bei mir nicht.
auf ht fahre ich racing ralph oder fast fred jeweils als 2,25er, und habe immer noch mehr platte als mit fully.


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Februar 2005)

Priester schrieb:
			
		

> Priester schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## käthe (8. Februar 2005)

so, auch ich jetzt zu wort: hab mir anfang 2004 ein nicolai bass gekauft und das jahr über ne ganze menge damit gemacht, diverse gardaseetrips, hie und da ein bisschen und sogar zwei marathons mit dem ding gefahren. da bin ich allerdings eher im hinteren drittel gelandet  auch egal, der grund, warum ichs wieder verkauft hab war vielmehr, dass ich definitiv beim touren kein spass mehr bergauf hatte. so ein schweres und unhandliches ding, da braucht man je schon ein krahn um es ins auto zu bekommen. und bei dem ganzen set-up war ich auch nie sicher, ob das jetzt so gehört oder nicht!...ständig am schrauben und pumpen.
nun hab ich ein c-dale F900SL und bin übern winter schon rund 700 gelände-km gefahren, ohne irgedwas. ein HT aus einem guss  dass ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin!!


----------



## checky (9. Februar 2005)

wie ich schonmal sagte: kathegorisch Gleichwertiges zu vergleichen ist das einzig sinnvolle ...... alles Andere sind Äppel & Birnen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Februar 2005)

käthe schrieb:
			
		

> so, auch ich jetzt zu wort: hab mir anfang 2004 ein nicolai bass gekauft und das jahr über ne ganze menge damit gemacht, diverse gardaseetrips, hie und da ein bisschen und sogar zwei marathons mit dem ding gefahren. da bin ich allerdings eher im hinteren drittel gelandet  auch egal, der grund, warum ichs wieder verkauft hab war vielmehr, dass ich definitiv beim touren kein spass mehr bergauf hatte. so ein schweres und unhandliches ding, da braucht man je schon ein krahn um es ins auto zu bekommen. und bei dem ganzen set-up war ich auch nie sicher, ob das jetzt so gehört oder nicht!...ständig am schrauben und pumpen.
> nun hab ich ein c-dale F900SL und bin übern winter schon rund 700 gelände-km gefahren, ohne irgedwas. ein HT aus einem guss  dass ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin!!




der Nicolai Bass ist aber auch nicht dass was du ein normales Fully nennen kannst, es ist bleischwer, zum medicore kantenklatschen (was a deutsch...) konzipiert und kein Tourenbike. Es gab mal ein Bass CC, das war schnell, aber nen kantenklatscher kannte net mit nem richtig schnellen CC-HT vergleichen.

Der vergleich hinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (11. Februar 2005)

Mein Fully, ein stevens F 9, wiegt unter 11 kg. Es hat kurze, sraffe Federwege und wippt, richtig eingestellt, nur sehr gering. Ich bin damit definitiv nicht langsamer, als auf dem Hardtail. die Kraft, die ich bergauf in das Mehrgewicht stecken muss, hole ich dreimal wieder raus, wenn ich im Sitzen über Wurzeln und Steine bügele, die meine hardtailfahrenden Freunde im Stehen absolvieren müssen. Zugegeben muss die Strecke dafür auch anspruchsvoller sein, als ein Kiesweg. Aber das streben wir doch wohl als MTBler an, oder? 

Jetzt im Winter fahre ich allerdings bei Schmuddelwetter mein Hardtail mit Feder-Öl-Gabel und HS 33. Das kann ich auch mal einfach in den Keller stellen. Die Lager am Fully wollen schon regelmäßig eine Fuhre Brunox.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langem Sparen (bin noch Schüler, darum lang) wechsle ich jetzt von einem Fully aufs Hardtail, besser gesagt von nem Bulls Comp Disc. 5.00 auf ein Endorfin Speed II. Für mich wird das ein großer positiver Unterschied sein! *freu*

Viele Grüße 

Matthias


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2005)

M.hardtail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach langem Sparen (bin noch Schüler, darum lang) wechsle ich jetzt von einem Fully aufs Hardtail, besser gesagt von nem Bulls Comp Disc. 5.00 auf ein Endorfin Speed II. Für mich wird das ein großer positiver Unterschied sein! *freu*
> 
> ...



ja, aber mach dann keine lange pro HT Diskussion denn eine Antriebsschwinge im Baumarktsement Bereich ist kein ernstzunehmendes Fully.

Gratulation zum Endorfin!
Geiles Bike!


----------



## Hardcoregamer (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Also ich habe vor zwei Wochen mein neues Bike bekommen.
Ein Scott Strike Team...

Vorher hatte ich auch ein Carbonfully. Das ist mir nur leider geklaut worden.
Aber da ich damit so zufrieden war, wollte ich unbedingt wieder ein Carbonfully haben. 

Und ich bin mehr als begeistert von diesem Bike.

Ich würde mir nie ein Hardtail kaufen.

Außerdem bin ich mit dem Lockout an Dämpfer und Federgabel voll zufrieden.
Was will ich mehr? Im ruppigen Gelände Federung und auf Straße mit Lockout fahren. Also ich seh echt kein Sinn ein Hardtail zu kaufen. Außer man hat nicht genug Geld sich ein gutes Fully zu kaufen.

Aber jedem das Seine...


Gruß
Hardcoregamer


----------



## b one biker (19. Februar 2005)

habe vor einiger ziet mein b one bike (fully)abgegben weil ich ich wie die was anderes fahren will seit einigen wochen habe ich ein nikolai bike aus guter hand gekauft der untschiede is eben verdammt gut allein das fahrverhalten altso ich könnts dir nur raten


----------



## Andi-XTC (24. Februar 2005)

Hi,

ich habe die ganzen Antworten bzw. Statements von den anderen nicht gelesen.... Ich schätze mal, Du willst Dir ein Bike zulegen und weißt nicht ob Fully oder HT...???...

Ich hatte ein richtig schönes und technisch geiles Fully, nämlich das Spezialized Epic S-Works mit der Brain-Tec.... Ich würde sagen, das beste Bike in Sachen Fully, bleibt im wiegetritt automatisch (ohne einen Hebel umzulegen "STEIF") .... Genial!!! 

JEDOCH rund 11-12 KG trotz Leichtbauteile rauf und runter... (Habe jetzt ein 8,5 KG Carbon Race Bike und das ist unwahrscheinlich schnell (muß dazusagen, dass ich fast wirklich nur Uphill fahre) .... Beim Downhill, federte das Spez natürlich perfekt, jedoch in Kurven, hatte ich immer so ein schwammiges Gefühl, dass daher kam, durch den Winkel (Oberkörber zum Boden) neigte sich natürlich das Bike durch den Federweg bzw. durchs Eintauchen auch um ettliche cm und genau dieses Feeling fand ich sehr unangenehm bis unsicher und stieß das Topbike!!??!! nach rund 5 Mon. ab...

Jetzt MTB Giant XTC Composite HT mit FOX Float RLT, Mavic 317+Hügi, FRM + tune Teilen sowie komplett XTR... Bin begeistert und kanns nur empfehlen.

Beste Grüße 

Andi


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Februar 2005)

Andi-XTC schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt MTB Giant XTC Composite HT mit FOX Float RLT, Mavic 317+Hügi, FRM + tune Teilen sowie komplett XTR... Bin begeistert und kanns nur empfehlen.
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Andi



hast du den CC-Kunstwerke Thread schon beehrt mit der Waffe?
kann deine Kritik am anderen Fahrverhalten des Fullies schon verstehen, ist halt was anderes, nur dass die winkelveränderung so ins gewicht fällt für dich, naja, sicher ansichtssache.

viel spaß mit dem HT, hört sich richtig geil an!


----------



## DON_D (17. März 2005)

So, auch ich habe wieder ein Hardtail und zwar ein Cannondale F800sl! Vorher hatte ich ein Giant XTC NRS und war eigentlich auch ganz happy, dann fuhren wir mal Abends eine sehr witzige Tour und haben alle die Bikes mal wechseln lassen und zack hatte ich ein CC Hardtail und das ging um einiges schneller als mein Giant! Hab das lange überlegt ob ich mein Giant tunen soll oder nicht und hab mir dann das Cannondale geholt und muß sagen, spitzen Teil! Leicht, wendig, schnell am Berg, aber auch bretthart! Da ich aber viel in der City, auf Waldwegen und Single Trails unterwegs bin, ist das Bike perfekt!
Ich war immer der festen Überzeugung, daß das Giant NRS System gegen ein Hardtail bestehen kann, aber dem ist nicht so! Auch wenn es sehr gutes Fullys gibt, oder auch nicht so gute mit PPD, SPV und Co., finde ich, daß ein Hardtail doch schneller ist! Ist halt meine Erfahrung und ich bin in meinen 13 Jahren die ich fahre echt viele Bikes gefahren! 
Das Cannondale bekommt noch hier und da nen Feinschliff und die Fatty muß etwas getuned werden oder gegen ne Lefty weichen!


----------



## mikeonbike (22. März 2005)

DON_D schrieb:
			
		

> So, auch ich habe wieder ein Hardtail und zwar ein Cannondale F800sl! Vorher hatte ich ein Giant XTC NRS und war eigentlich auch ganz happy, dann fuhren wir mal Abends eine sehr witzige Tour und haben alle die Bikes mal wechseln lassen und zack hatte ich ein CC Hardtail und das ging um einiges schneller als mein Giant! Hab das lange überlegt ob ich mein Giant tunen soll oder nicht und hab mir dann das Cannondale geholt und muß sagen, spitzen Teil! Leicht, wendig, schnell am Berg, aber auch bretthart! Da ich aber viel in der City, auf Waldwegen und Single Trails unterwegs bin, ist das Bike perfekt!
> Ich war immer der festen Überzeugung, daß das Giant NRS System gegen ein Hardtail bestehen kann, aber dem ist nicht so! Auch wenn es sehr gutes Fullys gibt, oder auch nicht so gute mit PPD, SPV und Co., finde ich, daß ein Hardtail doch schneller ist! Ist halt meine Erfahrung und ich bin in meinen 13 Jahren die ich fahre echt viele Bikes gefahren!
> Das Cannondale bekommt noch hier und da nen Feinschliff und die Fatty muß etwas getuned werden oder gegen ne Lefty weichen!




urglll.. naja - da würd ich vorsichtig sein... wie gesagt - ich fahr jetzt schon wieder sein zwei jahren hardtail und das wird sich auch dieses jahr nicht ändern... ich hab allerdings auch ein top ausgestattetes racefully stehen und ich würde nicht die hand dafür ins feuer legen, das ich bergab und auf entsprechend rupigen untergrund mit dem hardtail schneller bin... und schon gar nicht auf dauer... 

aufgrund ausreichend eigener erfahrungen weiss ich mittlerweile sehr genau, welche fullies für mich nicht in betracht kommen. meine meinungen stimmen da meistens auch nicht mit den tests der fachzeitschriften überein... einen aktuellen giant nrs rahmen wäre dabei aber schon einer der rahmen, die bei mir für einen kauf in die engere auswahl kommen würden. entsprechend aufgebaut möchte ich wetten, ist dieses rad sehr schnell und leicht... 

gruss mike


----------



## mbiker (1. April 2005)

Auch ich hab auch eine lange (Leidens) Geschichte hinter mir...

Mein erstes richtiges Radl, ein Mountainbike (Waffenrad, RR zählen nicht) war 1993 ein Kästle, welches ich nach und nach aufgerüstet habe, zunächst die Marzocchi XC 500  (Luft/Öl - wer kennt sie noch?  super, aber dauernd undicht), Race Face Kurbeln, Magura Bremsen...
1997 sah ich dann in der Auslage eines Mountainbikehändlers den Karbonrahmen des STS von GT. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich schlaflose Nächte. Aber 16.500 Schilling nur für den Rahmen war dann doch für den Geldbeutel zu viel.
Das Kästle habe ich im folgenden Jahr, 1988 bei einer Abfahrt geschrotet  und dabei meinem dritten Geburtstag gefeiert.
Ohne Radl gings natürlich nicht. Das STS war noch immer mein Traum, der aber nicht erfüllbar. Also habe ich mir einen Zaskar Rahmen in blau eloxiert mit gelb/blauem GT Schriftzug gekauft. Und das Rad  nach eigener Vorstellung aufgebaut.
Gelbe Hügi Naben, Mavic 517 Ceramic Felgen, Marzocchi Z2 Beam Gabel, XTR-Ausstattung, ROOX Sattelstütze, Juarez Tinker Sattel usw...
2000 war die Schaltung am Ende und ich habe die XTR auf 9-fach XT und Race Face Kurbeln umgerüstet. 
Von Mitte 1998 bis Mitte 2002 war ich mit dem Zaskar unterwegs, aber erst der Fat Albert am Hinterrad hat das Zaskar für meine Verhältnisse zu einem Traumrad gemacht. 
Dann war für mein Kreuz was weicheres angesagt und habe das Zaskar meinem Sohn geschenkt.
Natürlich bin ich bei GT geblieben. Es wurde ein I-Drive 1.0. Im August 2002 habe ich meine erste Tour mit dem I-Drive gemacht  und war vom Komfort begeistert, vom Gewicht natürlich geschafft. Das Zaskar lag knapp unter 10 Kilo, das I-Drive bei knapp 13 Kilo. Das Gewicht beim I-Drive kommt von der Rock Shox Psylo, dem Fox Vanilla Federdämpfer, der Grimeca System 17 vorne und  der 12.1 Scheibenbremse hinten. Bergauf natürlich bei längeren Touren eine Marter, aber die Abfahrt  pfftttttttttttttt. Beim Zaskar war die Auffahrt auf den Berg ein Lercherl, dafür die Abfahrt auf ruppigen Strecken höllisch, beim I-Drive ist die Auffahrt höllisch (meine Oberschenkel) aber die Abfahrt ist göttlich.
Seit 2002 habe ich natürlich immer wieder umgebaut  aber das Gewicht ist gleich geblieben und natürlich gewaltig, zumal ich immer zuerst lange bergauf fahren muss, bevor ich in den Genuss der Abfahrt komme.
Jetzt steht die nächste Entscheidung an. Die Sänfte (I-Drive) behalte ich natürlich, aber ein neues Hardtail - Simplon Gravity  oder zurück zu den Wurzeln  ein Rennrad  muss her.
Was es wird weis ich noch nicht. Aber bis Sommer soll die Entscheidung gefallen sein.

 Bin selbst gespannt, wie die Entscheidung ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (1. April 2005)

mbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich hab auch eine lange (Leidens) Geschichte hinter mir...
> 
> Mein erstes richtiges Radl, ein Mountainbike (Waffenrad, RR zählen nicht) war 1993 ein Kästle, welches ich nach und nach aufgerüstet habe, zunächst die Marzocchi XC 500  (Luft/Öl - wer kennt sie noch?  super, aber dauernd undicht), Race Face Kurbeln, Magura Bremsen...
> 1997 sah ich dann in der Auslage eines Mountainbikehändlers den Karbonrahmen des STS von GT. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich schlaflose Nächte. Aber 16.500 Schilling nur für den Rahmen war dann doch für den Geldbeutel zu viel.
> ...



Moin,

lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Warum holst Du Dir kein leichtes Fully? Dann solltest Du doch eigentlich glücklich sein? 11 kg sind doch auch bei einem stabilen Fully nicht so das Problem!

Gruß k67


----------



## Fat_Tony (1. April 2005)

hallo,
ich bin zur zeit am überlegen von fully auf hardtail (Grand Canyon Comp)zu wechseln.
der grund dafür ist zum einen das ich endlich mal nen hardtail fahren will (vorher ein ghost starrbike, dann mein jetziges cannondale jekyll 600....) und weil mal was neues her muss. außerdem finde ich das ein fully mehr zusatzkosten hervorruft (das ist sehr subjektiv...aber an meinem jekyll muss ich die kosten für den dämpfer (dichtungen usw.) und für die headshock (ölwechsel usw.) zahlen)!
wenn ich später mal mehr geld hab muss aber wieder beides her  !!!
lukas


----------



## ravenffm (28. April 2005)

hallo leutz,

also ich bin von meinem ex fully trek Y 11 auf ein hardteil scott endorphin world cup gewechselt und habe nix bereut.

Das HT ist besser ausgestattet und hat nur noch 10,5 kg. Da ich eh keine steilen abhänge fahre oder riesen sprünge mach ist das rad perfekt für mich.

Ich fahr damit jeden Tag zur Arbeit FFM City und am WE bisschen im Taunus und leichte waldwege etc. auch mal aufn feldberg aber das wars dann auch.


----------



## Biker_ME (6. Mai 2005)

hi Leute,

Bin letztes Jahr auch auf Hardtail gewechselt. Hatte zuvor ein Centurion Backfire LRS 1 und fahre jetzt ein Canyon-Crand Canyon.
Hab den Wechsel ebenfalls nicht bereut. Der Grund war aber in erster Linie, dass mir die Ausstattung an dem Fully nicht mehr zu meinen Ansprüchen passte. Rein rechnerisch kam der Kauf eines neuen Bikes nicht viel teurer als das Upgrade des Fullys. Ausserdem ist meine Freizeit momentan durch Beruf und Abendschule sehr eingeschränkt und daher wollte ich was absolut zuverlässiges haben um wenigstens das bisschen Zeit was ich habe zu fahren und nicht zu schrauben.....
Dennoch war das Centurion ein super Rad und ich denke in spätestens 2 Jahren wird noch ein neues Fully angeschafft.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## der alte ron (6. Mai 2005)

Seit 2 wochen jetzt endlich wieder ein vernünftiges bike nach dem fully desaster
letztes jahr :  hardtail , starr , sisp !
Erster mara am gardasee wurde auch schon bestritten - traumhaftes fahren !


----------



## BiermannFreund (6. Mai 2005)

hui, immer dieses gezoffe *G*
also ich bin momentan voll auf hardtail 
bin n paar mal mit dem fully meines kumpels gefahren  und muss sagen, es gefällt mir einfach nicht so.
er meinte zwar, dass der dämpfer momentan sehr auf komfort ausgelegt ist und auch nicht grad n topgerät sei, aber mir gefiel das fahren damit trotzdem net so gut.
habe nun mein zweites rad im aufbau, diesmal was richtig ordentliches, und es ist wieder n hardtail.
vllt. probier ich in n paar jahren nochmal n fully, aber momentan flieg ich gern mitm harten heck durchn wald 
mir gefällt das feeling, jede wurzel zu merken, aber wie gesagt, muss ja jeder für sich selber sehen *G*
ich red jedemfalls keinem sein fully schlecht


----------



## ostseebiker (4. November 2005)

machts doch einfach wie ich... immer fleißig und regelmäßig wechseln (ht-fully)... man freut sich immer wieder aufs neue-jeweils-andere fahrgefühl.

wartend auf wind

osb


----------



## _stalker_ (5. November 2005)

ostseebiker schrieb:
			
		

> machts doch einfach wie ich... immer fleißig und regelmäßig wechseln (ht-fully)... man freut sich immer wieder aufs neue-jeweils-andere fahrgefühl.



so hab ich das auch irgendwie gemacht...bei meinen "nennenswerten bikes" war die reihenfolge: XC HT - Freeride Fully - Touren Fully - DDD Fully - DDD HT - XC HT (momentan Starrbike)
...und ein kleines Spassbike (ebenfalls HT) ist wieder in Planung 

also momentan habe ich wohl "HT Phase"   
ein Fully ist für mich auch nächste Saison nicht wirklich vorstellbar...ich glaub man nennt sowas "back to the roots"


----------



## ars (5. November 2005)

Bin vor 2 Monaten von einem 11,5 kg Fully auf ein 9,5 kg Hardtail gewechselt und ich muß sagen: einfach unglaublich, wie das Teil die Berge hochgeht (gerade daß man bergauf nicht bremsen muß ;-). Für mich eine Offenbarung und der Auslöser für die Erkenntnis, daß die Industrie im Verbund mit den Bikezeitschriften beim Auslösen des Fullybooms der letzten Jahre ganze Arbeit geleistet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (5. November 2005)

Hallo,
bin anfang des Jahres auf ein HT umgestiegen. nach 2 Mon. hatte ich allerdings wieder ein Fully (bin ja auch schon Ü30 ;-) ) Nee, im Ernst, mir sagt das Fully einfach mehr zu, auch wenns über 11 Kg wiegt, SPV funzt bei mir im Übrigen recht gut.


----------



## Lateralus (5. November 2005)

Hallöchen  

Ich bin vor 2 Monaten von einem 1997er Super V auf ein HT gewechselt. Ausschlaggebend war

- dass ich hier im Kohlenpott fast länger Strasse (zum Wald) fahren muss als ich Waldwege habe
- dass das Super V recht schwer war
- dass ich nie richtig den Dämpfer in den Griff bekam und somit viel Kraft verschwendet habe (hatte aber auch hinterher aufgrund des Geländeprofils und des Gewichts keine Lust mehr, mich mehr mit dem Dämpfer-SetUp zu beschäftigen)
- dass die Wartung bei nem HT einfach um einiges weniger aufwendig ist

Gruß, Alex


----------



## torben2005 (5. November 2005)

mein fully ist mal in den vorruhestand geschickt worden. fand es erst ganz cool ein fully zu haben. das geschah wie ich feststellen mußte wohl erher in geistiger umnachtung.....


dieses indirekte fahrgefühl hat mich genervt. da ich nicht der kleinste und schmächtigste bin und auch mal ordentlich bums auf die kurbel kommt, hatte ich beim fully immer das gefühl, beim antritt verbiegt es mir den hinterbau. dazu kommt der, wie ich finde, höhrere wartungsaufwand von dämpfern und lager.

seit dem bin ich von dem fully virus geheilt und denke das man mit einem ht sehr wohl glücklich werden kann. mit der richtigen abstimmung und der direkten fahreigenschaft möchte ich es nicht mehr missen.


----------



## ilex (6. November 2005)

würde ganz gerne wieder zum Fully wechseln - 5cm Federwegreserve wären ausreichend. Machbar mit 50 Gramm Elastomerdämpfer und gelenkfreier Flexkettenstrebe. Weil das gewünschte Modell in zeitgemäßer Variante nicht lieferbar ist wird es wohl ein Umstieg vom Alu- zum Stahl-HT werden.


----------



## Mad Mik (7. November 2005)

Tach Leute von Heute!

Bin Jahre lang auf nem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen!Hab mich zu ner Runde auf nem Fully überreden lassen und seit dem  is es um  mich  geschehen!Fahre ein Corratec Race Fully.Das  Bike hat den  steifsten Hinterbau im gesammten Feld und wurde in 3 MTB Zeitungen mit Predikat  "sehr gut"ausgezeichnet.Mein Eingelenker macht mir keine Sorgen!Null reparaturen.Is komplet tmit Lock  Out.Das Teil is so Steif wie ein Rennrad.Und wenn es drauf ankommt einfach den Dämpfer vorne und hinten lösen und ab dafür!!!  Bei nem  Gewicht von 10,3 Kilo würd ich nie wieder auf ein Hardtail wechseln.Der Komfor würde mir fehlen!

cu  on Trail! Mik


----------



## racing-rogal (8. November 2005)

Tag auch

Meine bisher kurze karriere begann mit einem fully (Schwinn Rocket) das ich zwei jahre gefahren bin (zur schule, im wald und bei einen ersten rennen)
als nächstes folgte ein zweites fully (Rocky Mountain Element) was ich nur noch im wald und bei rennen eingestetzt habe. 
Juli dieses jahres überzeugt mich mein trainer ich solle mir doch ein hardtail zulegen. gesagt getan fahre seit dem hadtail und finde es ziemlich geil
habe es bis zum gardasee geprügelt und hatte noch immer ziemlich spaß
also alles im allem find ich ein hardtail sau geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommix000 (8. November 2005)

ich fahre sowohl HT wie auch Fully und möchte auf keines der räder verzichten.
soll es schnell zur sache gehen geht nichts über das HT, aber eine schöne, lange wochenendtour mach ich am liebsten mit dem Fully, da es viel komfortabler ist.


----------



## 328 (8. November 2005)

Ich bin 3 Jahre mit einem soliden 10kg HT unterwegs gewesen, 
viele Rennen, und immer glücklich gewesen.

Nun vor 2 Jahren hab ich mich entschlossen mal ein
*Fully* zu probieren.

*Mein geliebtes Fully * 

Gesagt - Getan ! Ich kaufte mir ein 10,5kg Fully mit UST 
und lauter schönen Teilen. 10,5 Kg war bei mir die 
Grenze - ein schwereres Rad wollt ich auf keinen Fall 
haben, egal ob HT oder Fully.

Am Anfang war die Umstellung extrem, ich war 
schon total verzweifelt, eine Menge Geld augegeben 
und dann fuhr sich das Ding einfach Beschhhh***

Naja, ich hab aber nicht gleich aufgegeben, und siehe 
da je mehr ich mit dem Ding fuhr desto besser wurde 
es. Man muss mit einem Fully einfach ganz anders 
fahren als mit einem HT - viel ruhiger und gleichmäßiger,
dann rollts auch saumäßig gut (Meine Subjektieve Meinung).

Vom Komfor brauch ich gar nicht reden, einfach klasse !!!
Auch bei den Rennen wars so: Die ersten Rennen 
waren eigentlich Besch**** , aber nach einigen 
Rennen wurde es immer besser und ich finde das ich 
klare Vorteile hatte. (Mehr Vor- als Nachteile, 
natürlich abhängig von der Strecke, und wieder 
meine Subjektieve Meinung)

So nach einem Jahr Fully musste ich es leider verkaufen, da ich
dringend Geld brauchte.

--> So dann wieder auf mein altes HT...... und ich 
war/bin schockiert wie scheis** sich so ein HT
fährt, konnte mich bis jetzt noch nicht daran 
gewöhnen, dauernt diese fiesen kleinen 
Schläge, dauernd muss man zum treten 
aufhören, es rollt überhaupt nicht mehr, 
und nach 2 Stunden werd ich fast wahnsinnig,
einfach Kathastrophal. (Wieder meine Subjektieve Meinung )

Werde aber trotzdem nächstes Jahr mit einem 
HT fahren   !


----------



## #easy# (9. November 2005)

Hi,

ich habe auch beides  und finde das wechseln hat auch etwas. Aber ich bleibe beim Fully. Besser für mein Rücken. Ich bin letztes Jahr einen Marathon mit dem Ht gefahren, habe echt alle Knochen gespührt und war einfach mehr ausgelaugt als wenn ich mit dem Fully unterwegs bin. Mein Fully habe ich jetzt auf unter 12kg getrückt   Ansonsten finde ich kann man die Federelemente auch so verstellen das man fast ein HT fährt. Das HT wird als Winterbike genutzt.

easy


----------



## _stalker_ (10. November 2005)

#easy# schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten finde ich kann man die Federelemente auch so verstellen das man fast ein HT fährt.



Ich finde, dass man das Fahrgefühl eines hart eingestellten Fullys genauso wenig mit dem eines Hardtails vergleichen kann, wie man eine Lockout Gabel mit einer Starrgabel vergleichen kann - es ist trotzdem noch komplett was anderes   
Ich lass mir bis jetzt jedenfalls noch gerne "die knochen durchschütteln" - evtl. ändert sich das ja, wenn mein rücken irgendwann aufgibt (auf das dies nicht so schnell passieren möge...hehe)


----------



## #easy# (10. November 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, dass man das Fahrgefühl eines hart eingestellten Fullys genauso wenig mit dem eines Hardtails vergleichen kann, wie man eine Lockout Gabel mit einer Starrgabel vergleichen kann - es ist trotzdem noch komplett was anderes
> Ich lass mir bis jetzt jedenfalls noch gerne "die knochen durchschütteln" - evtl. ändert sich das ja, wenn mein rücken irgendwann aufgibt (auf das dies nicht so schnell passieren möge...hehe)



Ich meine aber damit, dass man mit einem Fully heut zu tage die möglichkeit hat durch Lock Out ein ähnliches Fahrgefühl zu erzeugen. Ist für einen echten HT Fahrer bestimmt nix, aber ich finde das Variable einfach gut. 

Hoffe das dein Rücken noch lange hält, ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist aber ich für mein Teil mit 35 und einem Bandscheibenvorfall (Operiert, und alles wieder beim alten  )sehe das ein wenig anders  

easy


----------



## mauntenbeiker (10. November 2005)

...da ihr nun meinen uralt-thread wieder ausgebuddelt habt, muß ich natürlich meinen kommentar dazu abgeben:

meine entscheidung ist jetzt fast ein jahr alt: fully (giant nrs)

die erneute diskussion kommt mir aber gerade recht - ich bin doch tatsächlich schon wieder am überlegen, ob ich nächstes jahr "hinten hart" starte  

ich glaube kollege "dr. dos" hat vor kurzem sein nrs gegen ein no saint luzifer getauscht - so was ähnliches geistert auch durch meinen kopf (@dr. dos: falls du das liest - laß mich deine erfahrungen wissen!!!)

glücklicherweise bastelt ein bekannter gerade ein luzifer-ht zusammen. ich werde es nach fertigstellung mal etwas länger probefahren. hoffentlich fährt es sich beschi..., damit ich mit diesen dämlichen überlegungen aufhöre  

so long...


----------



## Lateralus (10. November 2005)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir ein Epic Carbon kaufen...naja...irgendwann mal...das wäre, abgesehen vom Nicolai Helius CC das einzige Fully, das mich interessiert...son Carbon-Epic...


----------



## VotecArni (20. November 2005)

tommix000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre sowohl HT wie auch Fully und möchte auf keines der räder verzichten.
> soll es schnell zur sache gehen geht nichts über das HT, aber eine schöne, lange wochenendtour mach ich am liebsten mit dem Fully, da es viel komfortabler ist.




Nur zur Arbeit wird das HT genommen und wenn ich dann noch
ne Runde drehen will steige ich um auf`s Fully . 
Ich kenne auch keinen der umgestigen ist vom Fully auf`s HT


----------



## chriiss (20. November 2005)

Back to the roots!
Bin nach Univega RAM 900 und Schwinn Rocket 88 SL Fullys wieder bei einem Hardtail (Rewel - Titan-Bike) gelandet - aus voller Überzeugung!
- Kein Knarzen
- Keine Putzorgien
- Es geht weniger kaputt (gebrochener Hinterbau am Schwinn!)
- Klassische Optik
- Gewicht
Und der wichtigste Punkt - viele werden es nicht glauben: Ich habe keine Rückenschmerzen mehr!!! Hatte während der Fully-Zeit festgestellt, dass ich, wenn ich ausnahmsweise mal mit meinem alten Giant MCM Team Hardtail unterwegs war keine oder weniger Schmerzen / Verspannungen im Rücken bekommen habe - trotz gestreckterer Sitzposition!
Meine Erklärung (die ich nicht beweisen kann): Auf dem Hardtail fahre ich "aktiver", d.h. mit dem ganzen Körper, während ich auf dem Fully wohl recht träge saß und darauf gewartet habe, dass das Fahrwerk arbeitet!

Derzeit bin ich vom Fully-Virus definitiv geheilt!!!
Es lebe REWEL!


----------



## wurstendbinder (20. November 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> diese frage richtet sich ausschließlich an biker und bikerinnen die nur *ein* mtb besitzen



???

gibt viel zu viele geile bikes, als dass man sich da so einschränken sollte,

und je mehr räder man in benutzung hat, umso länger hält ja das einzelne!

grüße vom wurstendbinder, der von einem fuhrpark mit HTs (scapin, scott, cannondale...) *und* fullies (specialized, voitl, rocky mountain...) träumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BansheeNico (7. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe nach 3 Jahren auf einem Nicolai Bass DH und 1,5 Jahren Banshee Scream zunächst ein Rennrad (Litespeed) und nun nach einem halben Jahr zusätzlich ein halbwegs günstiges Wintertrainings-MTB (Cube mit XT, Hayes...) gekauft.

Der Grund nicht wieder ein Fully für das Wintertraining (ich hasse es mt einem edlen RR über nasse und gesalzene Straßen zu fahren) zu kaufen war zum einen der Preis und zum anderen die Tatsache, dass mir die Lager und Dämpfer an CC-Fullies zu mickrig und anfällig wirken. Obendrein scheint es in dem Segment auf öfter Probleme zu geben als im FR/DH-Bereich. Für meinen Einsatzbereich wäre ein Fully daher eher suboptimal, da die hauptsächlich gefahrenen Schotterwege nicht allzu uneben sind. Im übrigen gefällt mir die im gesamten tiefere Sitzposition auf einem Hardtail besser, wenn es im CC eingesetzt werden soll.


----------



## hackbert67 (14. Dezember 2005)

hi bin nach 3 jahren fully stevens m9 (lager hinterbau ausgeschlagen) zum glück geklaut worden (viel spaß mit der möhre), merida lrs elite (fährt wie ht
nur leider 1,2 kg schwerer) und bergamont evolve 7.3 (rahmenbruch), wieder auf ht augestiegen seit 1 jahr ohne probleme, endlich auch mit wenig geld in der 10 kg-klasse und bei den rennen auf dem podest.

the best you can ride is a ht without ****ing shimano-parts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Closertogod (14. Dezember 2005)

Als mein GT Thermoplastrahmen brach und ich nicht wusste ob ich Ersatz bekomme und sich auch zietlich mal nichts tat habe ich mir ein Cannondale CAD4 Hardtail gekauft was ich dann 5 Jahren gefahren bin.

Ich hab das Rad heute noch und war auch immer damit zufrieden und genommen habe ich es wegen dem geringen Gewicht. Bike war dann mit allen Teilen bei 9,3Kg. 

Da man ja aber älter wird und mehr und mehr den Untergrund spürt über den man donnert habe ich mir dieses Spätjahr wieder ein Fully gegönnt und in Koblenz ein schnuckeliges Modell gefunden mit dem ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden bin.

GT hat übrigends dann doch noch Laut gegeben und einen I-Drive Worldcup rahmen springen lassen den ich aber nie gefahren bin und das Teil dann mal irgendwann für meine Frau aufgebaut hab.


----------



## rboncube (19. Dezember 2005)

hackbert67 schrieb:
			
		

> hi bin nach 3 jahren fully stevens m9 (lager hinterbau ausgeschlagen) zum glück geklaut worden (viel spaß mit der möhre), merida lrs elite (fährt wie ht
> nur leider 1,2 kg schwerer) und bergamont evolve 7.3 (rahmenbruch), wieder auf ht augestiegen seit 1 jahr ohne probleme, endlich auch mit wenig geld in der 10 kg-klasse und bei den rennen auf dem podest.
> 
> the best you can ride is a ht without ****ing shimano-parts!!!!!!!!!




Glaubst du wirklich das du wegen 1,2 kg plötzlich Podestplätze herausfährst?  

Gruß Rene´


----------



## 3rr0r (19. Dezember 2005)

P.S.: Es gibt kein Stevens m9 fully nur ein f9, das M9 ist der absolute Hammer, auch die Rahmen nach 2004 d.h. ab 2005 haben keine Probleme mehr, mir is aber auch nen 2004er m8 gerissen, aber hab nen neuen bekommen.


----------

